# HEROE: The great voices of Latin Pop



## Dario (Aug 25, 2020)

*HEROE* is the first Argentine group of the *Classical Crossover music* and the first Argentine group to record an album. The group is made up of the tenors *Alejandro Falcone* and *Sebastián Russo*, and the baritone *Federico Picone*. Considered by the press as a musical promise of Classical Crossover music, the group is characterized by the vocal arrangements in their songs.
The debut album was recorded at Los Pájaros Studio (Argentina) and Pagan Studio (USA) and the string instruments were recorded by the Bratislava Symphony Orchestra (Europe).
You can listen to the album on YouTube and Spotify. Here are three songs from their first album:










_Cover first album_


*Track: Volver a amar









Track: Mi Buenos Aires querido








Track: Soñemos que todo es posible














*


The group is currently performing concerts in their country with new songs that will soon be available on their second album and working to offer concerts in foreign countries in the coming months. You can listen to two songs from his new album below:



*Track: Entregate y La incondicional









Track: Bella ciao














*


----------

